# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Hỏi Về Máy Nokia

## quangbds19

thông thường các máy nokia sẽ đọc được những video có định dạng như thế nào? ví dụ như: .dat; .avi; .flv; v.v.. mà làm sao để biết được điện thoại mình có thể đọc được video loại nào?
mong tin cả nhà!

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

bình thường thì chỉ đọc file video 3gp. cài em smartmovie này vào thì đọc được tất. link download: http://lonelycatgames.com/?app=smartmovie&page=download&platform=symbian
em này chỉ cài trên nokia symbian thôi nhá.

----------


## handucquan

dien thoai thuong chi doc dc duoi 3gp thui ban ah

----------


## seoprovu1

tùy theo từng điện thoại nokia mà điện thoại đó hỗ trợ. bạn có thể truy cập vào http://www.nokia.com.vn/ hoặc google để tìm hiểu từng loại máy có hỗ trợ những định dạng nào!

chúc vui

----------


## NgocAnhs

theo mình biết thì điện thoại nokia đọc thế nào được dat hả bạn.muốn biết điện thoại mình có thể đọc được loại video nào thì cần xem thông số kĩ thuật bạn ạ.

----------


## dangvanthao

nếu bạn muốn biết điên thoại mình dọc được đuôi gì thì bạn chỉ cần quay video và xem vidoe đó uoôi gì thi ấy bạn đọc duôi đó noka thường chỉ có 2 phai thôi đó là avi & 3gp những may dùng đuôi avi là những máy đời cao như n91,n73,n70, noka8860,noka7610... còn 3gp thì nhieu lam như noka6500, 5300,5200,7200,310c,..bạn dang dùng nkia đời bao nhiêu?

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

> thông thường các máy nokia sẽ đọc được những video có định dạng như thế nào? ví dụ như: .dat; .avi; .flv; v.v.. mà làm sao để biết được điện thoại mình có thể đọc được video loại nào?
> mong tin cả nhà!


hỏi chung chung quá! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
muốn biết được điện thoại của mình đọc được video loại nào, bạn chỉ cần ngó thông số kỹ thuật của mobile bạn đang dùng. đừng nói khi đi mua mobile, bạn chỉ nhìn mẫu mã mà không cần quan tâm chút xíu gì tới thông số nhé! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
đùa thôi, cùng lắm bạn vào google search cái là ra ngay!

----------


## ntthu.831

> bình thường thì chỉ đọc file video 3gp. cài em smartmovie này vào thì đọc được tất. link download: http://lonelycatgames.com/?app=smartmovie&page=download&platform=symbian
> em này chỉ cài trên nokia symbian thôi nhá.


cái này chỉ chạy trên những máy hệ điều hành thôi chứ k có chạy trên máy thường đc

----------


## panda126

cái này bạn hãy quay 1 đoạn video bằng máy của mình rồi xem đuôi của video ấy là biết ngay mà bạn.

----------


## chungcunhavuong

bạn đánh tên điện thoại của bạn vào google ùi tìm đọc thông số kỹ thuật ở nơi sản xuất sẽ chính xác nhất thui

----------


## Seoprok45

bạn nên nói là bạn đang sử dụng điện thoại nào thì có lẽ mọi người dễ giải đáp hơn,với các dòng có hệ điều hành(s60 trở lên) thì có thể cài thêm ứng dụng để đọc thêm các định dạng phim,còn các loại máy không có hệ điều hành(s40) chủ yếu coi được các lọai phim có đuôi *.3gp,hầu hết các máy có đọ phân giải khá trở lên đều coi được video có định dạng *.mp4 nữa

----------


## kothemyeuz

vs nokia dạng bình thường, dòng s40 thì chỉ đọc đc file có đuôi là 3gp. còn dòng s60 thì đọc đc thêm avi và mp4 nữa, còn các đuôi khác anh chưa test na, dòng s60 có nhiều phần mềm hỗ trợ, em có thể seach goolge em ah, nếu có phần mềm thì đọc đc hầu hết các định dạng, nói chung theo anh thấy thì nokia vẫn mạnh nhất về phần mềm, máy anh chưa cài gì cũng đọc đc avi vs mp4, s60v3 mà

----------

